# ShopTemp Tracking?



## tolana (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello Gbatemp.

I ordered a some stuff from Shoptemp, with express shipping.

I received a mail containing my tracking number and a 2 links for exspress

- Hong-Kong Registered Airmail: click here.
- DHL Express Shipping: click here.
- UPS Express Shipping: click here.

i click the first link, i end up at DHL and it cant find my package.
i click the UPS one, and end up at DHL again o.O

i then manually goes to UPS No luck there,

its now 1 day since i received my tracking number, and since it's Express shouldn't i could track it by now?

if it can help my tracking number is 10 digits.

//Tolana


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 11, 2010)

Normally, you have to wait 2-3 days after reception of the mail in order to track your package. Try "tracking by reference" on DHL website, and if it's not working, it means that the information is not on the system yet. In this case, just wait 1-2 days more.


----------



## tolana (Aug 11, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> When did you receive that mail ? Normally, you have to wait 2-3 days after reception of the mail in order to track your package. If you've already waited 2-3 days, try "tracking by reference" on DHL website



1 day. / 24 hour.

But since it's express, i didn't thought that i should wait more than max 1 day, for it to be trackable. but maybe im just too paranoid  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and the "track by reference" i do not have the needed information.

//tolana


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 12, 2010)

Even if it's express, it takes some time to be in the system.

For the "track by reference", just put the tracking number they gave you in the mail as reference number, and no need to changes the dates. That's all you need.


----------



## Hesuchia (Aug 12, 2010)

I had this problem too. Turns out my package came via USPS. On a hunch I decided to copy/paste the tracking code into the USPS tracking portion of their site and lo and behold it said it was being held at the post office because I either needed to sign for it or my mailbox was too full. 

So yeah, even though the email told me UPS or DHT (or hong kong) none of them were accurate and the only one they didn't mention was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## tolana (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh! well it was a reference number. on DHL.

Thanks both of you.

but i find it very misleading they call it "Trackinb Number" and the link, forward you to the track by number site. 

but it works now!

//tolana


----------



## SirCB85 (Aug 21, 2010)

I have the exact same "problem" well, after some reading up on here I finaly managed to find my shipment in der DHL Reference Tracking.
I hope ShopTemp gets the trackinglink they provide right in the future.

PS. Yay my SCDSTwo has left Hongkong, hopefully it gets here by Monday so I allready have it when school starts at Tuesday =)


----------



## Costello (Aug 24, 2010)

can you post your link?
its probably fine, you just didnt wait long enough for it to appear... like the OP


----------

